# Galveston 8/29/12



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Hooked a nice 60lb Tarpon yesterday while trout fishing. Was able to get a few jumps out of it before it rubbed through the line. I saw several others working bait up and down the jetties. Wind was howling 35mph out of the North and we were the only boat out there. We managed some nice trout and reds. Too bad I couldnt land the Tarpon also.


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

Hard freaking core................


Two thumbs up!


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Jetty Life!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats on the Hook Up!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Good for you. Sounds like a good trip. Congrats on hooking the tarpon. What lure were you using?


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Bill I was using live shrimp. I saw several other blow-ups by small tarpon and there was a lot of bait pushed up against the jetties. I wish I would have brought the big rods because I had no chance with a trout rod. Last year I caught one that was about 25lbs on a trout rod but this one was 3X that size. 
If you guys are looking for Tarpon hit it hard on the next flat day. The most Tarpon I have ever seen off of Galveston have come after LA storms. I remember after IKE I was driving down the seawall and between 91st and 89th there were Tarpon by the thousands rolling through the surf.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Are those migrating, 6-inch mullet schooling in the rocks yet? We hammer them every Labor Day.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dam.. I be there after the crowds have left.. Capsized knows those parts well..


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

CAPSIZED said:


> Bill I was using live shrimp. I saw several other blow-ups by small tarpon and there was a lot of bait pushed up against the jetties. I wish I would have brought the big rods because I had no chance with a trout rod. Last year I caught one that was about 25lbs on a trout rod but this one was 3X that size.
> If you guys are looking for Tarpon hit it hard on the next flat day. The most Tarpon I have ever seen off of Galveston have come after LA storms. I remember after IKE I was driving down the seawall and between 91st and 89th there were Tarpon by the thousands rolling through the surf.


These things do happen and yet no believes an honest witness. Sad but true.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd like to see a sight like that, just once. Talk about the right place, at the right time...A school like that could bust up everything you have.


----------

